# Best milk to use for handfeeding



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hi all,
what is the best milk to use for handfeeding pinkies??? thanks


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

I hear of alot of people using pedialyte/pediasure or kitten milk.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Iv got wiskers cat milk. hopefully that will work for now


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

That should be totally fine. Go for it.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

lactol


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok just read up on it i shall be getting some tomorrow. thanks


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

use the whiskers cat milk. That will get you by.


----------

